# Solar Panel for Scoreboard



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, now add terminals and add blocking diodes and add bypass diodes. Then laminate the whole thing in a material shedding, anti reflactive EVA shell. Now get it UL listed and your there dude 



Static Design said:


> This is for saveonsolar


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

Perhaps. It depends on the equipment. For this project I'd probably use some amorphous panels and I can get 60W panels for $84 each. The inverter and charge controller are another couple hundred or so, I don't know off hand. I generally just do houses, though I have done a panel for charging tool batteries on my truck (125 watt panel - charge controller - 12v battery - little inverter - probably $300 total and has worked fine for about 2 years) and I just did about 400 Watts and a charge controller to help keep a boat's battery banks charged and that cost about $1200, but those were better solar panels.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

$1.40 a watt?!?!?! holy crap that's cheap.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I was thinking 300 watts of panel(at $4.50 a watt), 6 deep cycle batteries, temperature compensating charge controller and small inverter plus mounting hardware conductors and conduit.

Remember, I said as reliable as grid power. Not "just big enough to work 90% of the time."


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

protechplumbing said:


> $1.40 a watt?!?!?! holy crap that's cheap.


thin film not hard crystal is why


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

protechplumbing said:


> I was thinking 300 watts of panel(at $4.50 a watt), 6 deep cycle batteries, temperature compensating charge controller and small inverter plus mounting hardware conductors and conduit.
> 
> Remember, I said as reliable as grid power. Not "just big enough to work 90% of the time."


$4.50 a Watt?
Dude where are you buying your panels?
I can get panels (not chinese) for half that


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

2 years ago crystalline panels were $4.50/watt, so I think it's just slightly old info.

Yeah, the $1.40/Watt panels are amorphous. Last month sunelec.com was having a sale for $.98/Watt.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, prices must have really crashed then(not that I'm complaining)


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

protechplumbing said:


> Wow, prices must have really crashed then(not that I'm complaining)


Been a while huh?
Pricing has come down for me almost 30% in the last 6 months. some of that has been vetting suppliers Major dumping of silicon going on. I suspect we may be reaching the bottom however.


----------



## SolarScore (Apr 27, 2011)

*Solar Scoreboard*

Instead of trying to convert a small AC scoreboard to solar, why not just buy a proper solar scoreboard with wireless control.

John


----------

